# When should I let my chickens out of their pen?



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I got three Silkie chickens Wednesday. Two hens and a rooster. When should I let them out? Do I need to pick them up and put them back in their pen before they learn to go in themselves? Will they ever learn? Our layers will go into the woods and look for bugs after they've gotten bored of the yard. They always come back at about 5 pm. They never go too far or get eaten. Will the Silkies be okay? I am, very obviously new at chickens. My dad has had layers for as long as I can remember but I still know very little about chickens.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The Silkies have a bunch of challenges that the other chickens don't have. They can't fly, they can't see well and they can't run fast. The only way I would let my birds out was fenced covered outside pens and if I was outside, I'd setup temp pens for them to spread out more. 

Once they learn where home is they will put themselves up at night. If you have a sudden rainfall you more than likely will have to rescue one or more of them. Once their head feathers get wet they cover their eyes.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Thank you! 

Poor chickens. I wish that our yard was fenced in.  In the daytime we don't have any predators. 

Okay. That's good. I'll be sure to leave them in the pen when it's supposed to rain.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chances are you do. From overhead. Hawks and other raptors. Fox will come out during the day if they think there's an easy meal. 

You can do temp pens. I can't see what you have for a setup so it's hard to explain. I don't have any good pics on this computer on how mine were allowed out. They had a fenced area outside their inside pens that was also covered with wire. Sometimes I'd take x-pens and open their outside pen so they could come further into the yard. But only if I was out there since hawks were a threat.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I only let mine out if we are outside period. Everyone gets a minimum of an hour a day, but is often more, and more than once! I’m home all day though so they’re spoiled rotten. Like toddlers.  Mine aren’t silkies, so I don’t have the experience- and Robin had a lot of good extra points there for the breed. 
And in doing so, just made me realize I have a couple with poofy heads, though not silkied; and they could potentially have a similar issue if they got wet enough fast enough! 
Raptors and black headed buzzards are thick around here too- they are also opportunists and can/may snatch a small chicken if they think they can get away w it. Babies especially. So yes, supervision is imperative here too- until you can get some larger covered spaces in play for them. It’ll be a good opportunity to bond w then and get to know them to let them out with you too. They won’t go anywhere and they’ll probably not be too hard about going back home. It really seems to only take a day or two and some other chickens...


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Chances are you do. From overhead. Hawks and other raptors. Fox will come out during the day if they think there's an easy meal.
> 
> You can do temp pens. I can't see what you have for a setup so it's hard to explain. I don't have any good pics on this computer on how mine were allowed out. They had a fenced area outside their inside pens that was also covered with wire. Sometimes I'd take x-pens and open their outside pen so they could come further into the yard. But only if I was out there since hawks were a threat.


Yeah. We've only seen like one hawk. 

I can get a better picture of their pen if need be. 

I would like a big pen of some sort. I'll have to do some research. Does anyone know of a good-quality metal pen with a top? 


Overmountain1 said:


> I only let mine out if we are outside period. Everyone gets a minimum of an hour a day, but is often more, and more than once! I’m home all day though so they’re spoiled rotten. Like toddlers.  Mine aren’t silkies, so I don’t have the experience- and Robin had a lot of good extra points there for the breed.
> And in doing so, just made me realize I have a couple with poofy heads, though not silkied; and they could potentially have a similar issue if they got wet enough fast enough!
> Raptors and black headed buzzards are thick around here too- they are also opportunists and can/may snatch a small chicken if they think they can get away w it. Babies especially. So yes, supervision is imperative here too- until you can get some larger covered spaces in play for them. It’ll be a good opportunity to bond w then and get to know them to let them out with you too. They won’t go anywhere and they’ll probably not be too hard about going back home. It really seems to only take a day or two and some other chickens...


Oh, yeah. Definitely won't let a little chick out. I know we have buzzards. Don't know if they are black-headed or not. 

That's good. I think I'll wait a week or two until I let them out. Thank you both!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Most of us build our own pens. There are some available out there but are pretty pricey.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Yeah. Dad would want to build one but I am trying to get him to build me a pen for a cat! The pen that dad uses for the chicks he trades out with the layers is pretty big. I guess I could use that. I think I'll just let them out for an hour or so while I'm outside. Can't let our beautiful 3-acre yard go to waste! LOL. I think they'll be fine as long they don't go in the woods. Too bad I don't have a dog to watch them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Even a dog can't protect them from hawks. More than once I was outside with my dogs when a hawk swooped in to try to grab one of my birds.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I had a young cockerel that was in his pen and his head was ripped off by a hawk.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> I had a young cockerel that was in his pen and his head was ripped off by a hawk.


It's why having a wire cover is so important. Hawks have been known to fly into open doors of coops.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Even a dog can't protect them from hawks. More than once I was outside with my dogs when a hawk swooped in to try to grab one of my birds.


Oh, well. I'm sure there is a dog that would. 


Animals45 said:


> I had a young cockerel that was in his pen and his head was ripped off by a hawk.


Oh, my gosh. I am so sorry. That's terrible.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I let them out for like five minutes. They didn't go far until I had to put them back in their pen because it started to rain.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As long as you or someone is out there they can enjoy being out. They won't wander far at first because it's unfamiliar but if you're not there they'll spread out further and further.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Definitely wouldn't want them going far! I may try and let them out again later today. I wish I had more time during the summer. I managed to pick up Cleo twice! I was able to pick her up and put her in the pen. The black hen won't let me pick her up yet. Strut is just so nervous. When I let them out, he paced back and forth in front of the little chicks' pen like he wanted to get in. He paces in his pen, too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had a blind Silkie rooster. I never found out how he got out of the coop/pen but I found him in front of my house. I only found him by calling him by name and him answering me.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Aw, bless his heart.🖤 So is Strut blind? Maybe I just need to trim the feathers by his eyes?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

It couldn’t hurt, it would increase his radius of visible stuff or whatever. You know what I’m saying! Words aren’t working today. Meh.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Haha! That is hilarious! I feel you, girl! I looked at him and I can see at least the bottom half of his eyes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, if that's all you can see of his eyes then he's vision impaired. Snip enough so you can see his whole eye.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Oh, okay. I'll get right on it. I'll try to do the hens' too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Doing haircuts on Silkies is tons of fun. No, not really. There's all that concern about poking them in the eye while they fight about having us messing around near their faces.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Yeah. Sounds like a lot of fun. I think I'll have to wait and have my grandfather help me. He's good at that kinda stuff. LOL.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's great that you have someone who can help you learns some of this stuff. For so many, there isn't anyone.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes, it really is. I look up to him. It's a miracle that he's still alive.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kiddo, people live far longer today than they did twenty years ago. And they live active productive lives. How do I know? Just ask me. 🙂


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I don't know 'bout that... Especially with all these deaths nowadays. I take it from what you said that you are older than I think... The thing is that he has almost died several times. I can't even keep track of how many.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

SilkieGirl said:


> I don't know 'bout that... Especially with all these deaths nowadays. I take it from what you said that you are older than I think... The thing is that he has almost died several times. I can't even keep track of how many.


Our grands are precious people, and I encourage my kiddos to spend as much time as possible with them. They’re so important and special in our lives, in my opinion, and can be as big of an influencer as our parents, sometimes more. 
I lost both my grandmothers who I was close to just before leaving high school and it was hard. It’s good you can appreciate what you have, and I mean that sincerely. 
On a lighter note- 
They might surprise you once you wrap them up- my chickens let me do must stuff to them. But then I did raise them from chicks so that’s different too... but still. It will be a learning experience for everyone!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

They really are. That's good that you encourage your kids to spend time with their grandparents. They'll thank you for it. Some people won't/don't want their kids around their grandparents. They are, indeed! They really can be a huge influence. I always want my grandfather to be proud of me. Probably because I'm a lot like him. 

I am so sorry about your grandmothers. I could not imagine. Grandmothers are just so wise, loving, kind, and patient. 

Yes, that is very different. I have a cat named Rocky that has been here with me the day that he was born and he'll let me do anything to him. He let me and my dad "surgically" remove a tick from him. He did amazing. He didn't even have any painkillers. He didn't even squirm! I think that Cleo will let me. Strut won't even let me pet him yet.


----------

